# Urgent help needed



## Diabetic Tiggi (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi,

*I know that you are in the USA, but do you have any UK members you 
could pass this on to. I really need help here.*

I have a diabetic cat which I need to foster out for 1 year. I am 
getting a bit desperate now as I need this to start from mid April 
2004 (in two weeks). If I don't find a foster home both Tiggi and I 
will be homeless as the place I will be staying will not allow me to 
bring him with me.

Tiggi is very healthy, his diabetes is well under control, he is a 
plesent placid cat that is fully house trained and is used to living 
with both catsd and dogs.

I do want Tiggi back after this period and am therefore unwilling to 
leave him in a rescue centre where he will have little to no chance 
of being re-homed. 

ALL COSTS WILL BE COVERED. I live in the north west of England, but I 
will travel anywhere in the UK.

Please can you help or know of anyone that might be able to help.

Kate Mitchell [email protected]


----------



## Woo (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi ...

I'm on the South Coast ... just outside Hastings.

E-mail address [email protected]

Could have a chat about looking after your cat if you like.

Cheers


----------



## Diabetic Tiggi (Mar 17, 2004)

*Thank you*

Hi,

I have been lucky enough to have offers of help from a few people now so not in such a panic anymore, but thank you for your help.

Kate.


----------

